# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Fjalori i gjuhës shqipe për Aspell

## LJanina

Shkarkimi :  http://www.shkenca.org/shkarkime/asp...-1.4.1.tar.bz2

Shpaketimi: tar -xvjf aspell6-sq-1.4.1.tar.bz2

Instalimi:

cd aspell-sq-1.4.1

./configure
make
make install

Përdorimi:

aspell --lang=sq -c teksti_im.txt

----------


## princi-kalter

ej me fal si eshte ky lloj fjalori dhe a mundet qe une ta instaloj ne ubuntu 7.10

----------


## helios

Sigurisht që mundesh! Mjafton të ndjekësh udhëzimet e mësipërme.

----------


## LJanina

Pas instalimit dhe konfigurimit të fjalorit drejtshkrimor të gjuhës  për Aspell mund të korrigjoni shkrimet tuaja më programin emacs, një pamje gjatë korrigjimit:

----------


## LJanina

Pamje gjatë korrigjimit me programin Kate

----------


## LJanina

Pamje gjatë korrigjimit me programin KWrite

----------


## LJanina

Pamje gjatë korrigjimit me programin KDevelop

----------

